# Marble (red) X koi HMPK



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm back! I never posted my second spawn though! I sold most at my local aquarium society auctions and meetings and everyone event nuts over them! I took about 9 months off from breeding to work on my African cichlid tank and took extra time training my younger mule and prepping him for the show ring. Plus school... Dental Assistanting and now just finished Radiology so there is time for baby Bettas!!

Anyway....😆
Hatched 1/18
Feeding on BBS only since free swimming ( no sBD that I have seen) 
Suck debris from bottom of the tank 2x a day
Feeding 2-3x a day
Ten gallon tank is now full and I started 50 % daily WC


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Dad again. He isn't the best... his fins could be a bit cleaner but I just thought he was super cute.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Mom.... must nicer then dad lol I hope she helps to improve the overall fins of this line.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Haha sorry these are such bad pics! Mom does reach 180 when fully flared, possibly even OHMPK


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I have to say, I've never heard of a mule being shown. S/he is pretty darn cute, though! Nice parents!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> I have to say, I've never heard of a mule being shown. S/he is pretty darn cute, though! Nice parents!


Haha thanks! She is my older one, I showed her all summer of 2015 in the 2'6" EQ ( have jumped her 3')My new one is more of a hunter style but I can ride him in EQ. He is super flashy and I'm starting him over 2' fences now. Have put him over 2'6" a few times.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Fry are 12 days and doing great! I'm not being so gental with WC lol suck water half the water out, add it back in half galllon at a time, pour it right in lol takes me under ten min per spawning tank


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

5 weeks 4 days 
My first time spawning anything red based...I'm not having as much fun watching them grow because they are sooooo slow to get color lol finally seeing some red and some blue


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MT523 (Mar 25, 2017)

Very nice. How are they doing?


----------

